# Which Chronograph?



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I trust your Holiday went well!! I am about to purchase a Chronograph. (I cant stand not knowing how fast different combinations go) Thinking about the F1, any Recommendations? Complaints? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had a F1 for years and it serves me well! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I used one for years on a paint ball field I used to work at and the local pistol club has one as well. I've never seen a fault with these units.

I intend on buying a M1 in the very near future (metric version)


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Then the F1 wins!! I always wanted one of these, now I can finally see how fast my Beeman R9 shoots as well!!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

F1,

All shooters i know from firearms the airguns to arrows, to this hobby like it best.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an M1 because I like to do my math in base 10.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

O.K... Finally ordered the F1 Chronograph from OpticsPlanet. (Thanks StrongFowl) I really cant wait to get this unit, because I want to know how fast various projectiles are moving with different band set ups, at different ranges. I recently tested some very high quality cast lead ammo that ERdept sent me, and wished I had a chronograph to more accurately test the way it performed. Which was very well BTW...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I have an M1 because I like to do my math in base 10.


Lol







I always assumed they had an option for both imperial and metric... If I bought a chronograph it would have to be one designed for bows, because my aim sucks! Just ask Joerg if you want to see how quickly a slingshot will wreck them!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> I always assumed they had an option for both imperial and metric...


It would make sense if that was the case. Perhaps the saving of a $0.05 cent switch...

I'm guessing that if you take a look at the PCB there will be two tracks (or diodes, resistors, legs on an IC etc) on the board designed to be cut, cut X for metric or cut Y for imperial. This technique is quite commonly found in digital radio tuners, specifically AM to change the tuning step for various markets.

Anyone have one that would be willing to remove and photograph the PCB for me?

If this is the case, it would be quite simple to install a switch and have both modes available.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I always assumed they had an option for both imperial and metric...


It would make sense if that was the case. Perhaps the saving of a $0.05 cent switch...

I'm guessing that if you take a look at the PCB there will be two tracks (or diodes, resistors, legs on an IC etc) on the board designed to be cut, cut X for metric or cut Y for imperial. This technique is quite commonly found in digital radio tuners, specifically AM to change the tuning step for various markets.

Anyone have one that would be willing to remove and photograph the PCB for me?

If this is the case, it would be quite simple to install a switch and have both modes available.

[/quote]

I like your thinking! Reminds me of the time I helped a friend unlock two extra cores on his AMD Athlon chip, to save redesigning a new dual core they just re-marketed a quad core with two of its cores disabled...


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

I went PRO as in the Prochrono.

Build a deflection shield.

No complaints,


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

This one works for me, and best of all its free!







lobodog2 said:


> Hello Everyone, I trust your Holiday went well!! I am about to purchase a Chronograph. (I cant stand not knowing how fast different combinations go) Thinking about the F1, any Recommendations? Complaints? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Warhammer, I really like your Soundtrack!! But I'll stick with the F1...Rock On Dude!!


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an F1 but does not work well inside. Aside from that it lets me know how loud my machines are to shoot.



lobodog2 said:


> Warhammer, I really like your Soundtrack!! But I'll stick with the F1...Rock On Dude!!


----------

